
Cloudflare Image Resizing: Simplifying Optimal Image Delivery - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/announcing-cloudflare-image-resizing-simplifying-optimal-image-delivery/
======
jbergstroem
A missing piece of (valuable) documentation would be handling cache scenarios
for how you'd mutate a response based on user-agent or accept headers - say,
changing file format.

I personally do client hints polyfilling via workers (dpi matters for things
like "fit" even if you use srcset) and transpose images off-workers
(github.com/h2non/imaginary). Will do testing and see how they match up in
terms of quality.

